# Digi SRL - Verschlusszeiten: Welche ist besser/passender?



## noopen (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

brauch mal wieder Hilfe!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Cam.
Sie sollte gut für Modenschauen, Produktfotografie und Random-Pix sein,
und eine digitale Spiegelreflex oder eine, die an eine SRL rankommt.

Im Grunde habe ich mir schon einige rausgeguckt, aber so ein Geheimtipp wär schon nicht schlecht, und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher ob ich mir die Sache mit den Verschlusszeiten schon richtig übersetzt hab.

Die schnellste dürfte doch die 1/8000 sein, wenn es noch 1/4000 und 1/3000 gibt, oder?
Und dann noch ne Frage, wieviel bringt mir das, wen ich nur Gehäuse kauf, oder halt eben kein Objektiv dabei ist?

mein Fav:
Canon EOS 20D

und die andern:
Nikon Coolpix 8800
Olympus E-300
Minolta Dimage A2


und mit Microdrive wäre toll, und guter Akku.
Die Fotos muss ich im print & web - Bereich gebrauchen können (ok, der unberechenbare Teil daran bin unumstritten ich *g*)

 ;-) 

Wär wirklich klasse wenn jemand mir helfen könnte!

thx
noopen


----------



## noopen (24. Januar 2005)

Ok, hat keiner eine Hilfe parat?

Eine Option die noch wichtig wäre ist:

nicht nur 5 Sec. vorher wissen zu müssen wo man ein gutes Bild kriegt, sondern auch direkt danach nicht 30 sec. warten zu müssen bis sich datt Kamerachen erholt hat...

Aber ich fürchte da hat wohl niemand einen guten Tipp für mich, wenn ich die knappen letzten 21 Stunden mir so anseh   

LG noopen


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (24. Januar 2005)

Das dürfte bei allen Kameras ab einer bestimmten Preisklasse gegeben sein. Eine Kamera ohne Objektiv bringt der übrigens überhaupt gar nichts. 

Zu den Modellen kann ich leider nichts sagen, aber die Canon EOS 10d gibt es mittlerweile für vergleichsweise wenig Geld.


----------



## noopen (24. Januar 2005)

stimmt.

an sich sollte die 20D auch bald günstiger werden oder? Ich meine wegen Messe usw. *amkoppkratz* - zu teuer isse mir schon...


----------



## noopen (24. Januar 2005)

hey hey hey:


klingt das gut oder klingt das gut?

http://www2.computeruniverse.net/products/90119581.asp

mit Objektiv, nen besseren Preis hab ich da bisher nicht gefunden. Grün werd ich wenn ich dann eine hab und die woche drauf isse dann 200 günstiger *g*.


----------



## Chrisu (25. Januar 2005)

Moinsen,

also ich kann dir jetzt nicht viel über die 20D von Canon erzählen, da ich diese Kamera jetzt nicht kenne. Aber ich denke, deine Befürchtungen mit der Auslöseverzögerung und der Anzahl der Bilder, die in Folge gemacht werden können, kann ich dir etwas nehmen: bei modernen SLRs sind diese Kriterien kein Problem mehr. Zumindest hatte ich damit noch nie ein Problem.

Dennoch möchte ich dir zwei Dinge aufzeigen:
1.) Verwende lieber kein MicroDrive. Diese Dinger sind viel zu anfällig (wegen den mechanischen Bauteilen) und sind auch nicht so schnell wie Speicherkarten. Darum lieber eine anständige Chipkarte besorgen

2.) das bei dem Angebot angegebene Objektiv "Zoomobjektiv - 18 mm - 55 mm - f/3.5-5.6" ist in meinen Augen absolut nicht der Hit. Viel zu lichtschwach! Schau lieber ob du für dein Geld ein besseres Objektiv bekommst, da bei SLRs nicht so sehr der Body entscheident ist, sondern die Optik. Daraum lieber etwas sparen und gescheite Objektive kaufen!

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir.
So long,
Chrisu


----------



## noopen (25. Januar 2005)

Moin Chrisu,

das hilft sogar sehr ;o) - dankeschön!
Ich bin jetzt wieder am suchen was ich da finden könnte, an sich brauch ich die käm erst am Muttertag, da findet dann die Modenschau statt, also mal sehen.

Bzw. ich guck mir meine Wunschobjekte aus, und seh zu wie die Preise (hoffentlich) purzeln....

Sag mal Chrisu, wann machst denn deine Seite weiter?


----------



## decryxx001 (11. Februar 2005)

Hallo noopen,

an deiner Stelle würde ich auf jeden Fall die Canon EOS 20D kaufen ... Hab sie auch mit dem Kit-Objektiv (18-55mm; gut), einem EF 50mm F1.8 II (hervorragend!) und Tele (EF 100-300mm USM; relativ gut) und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Da die Kamera sehr rauscharm ist, ist es kein Problem, auch bei ISO 400 oder ISO 800 Fotos zu machen; man kann also erstmal auf Profi-Objektive verzichten. 
Die 1/8000 braucht man eigentlich eh nicht, da man abblenden kann, und die Auslöseverzögerung ist göttlich (wenn ich die mit meiner alten Digicam und meiner alten D-SLR von Olympus vergleiche), brauchst also keine Angst haben. Sehr lobenswert ist auch die Serienbildfunktion (5 Bilder pro Sekunde; 21 am Stück im JPG-Format)!
Was zum Thema Akku: Der Akku, der im Lieferumfang ist, hält verdammt lange! Komme bei meinen Foto-Shootings mit nur einem am Tag aus. Zur Not kannst du dir aber Ersatz-Akkus bei eBay kaufen ... 5 Euro pro Stück und sehr gut.
Insgesamt habe ich für die Kamera und die drei Objektive und 2 NoName-Akkus ca. 1600 Euro bezahlt ...

Von der E-300 rate ich dir mal ab ... Sie ist zwar billiger als die 20D, dafür muss man aber mit einigen Defiziten rechnen, ebenso sieht's mit normalen Digicams wie die Coolpix aus.

Hoffe, ich konnte dir bei der Entscheidung helfen!

Grüße,
 Michael


----------



## DLDS (5. März 2005)

nimm die 20D, die spielt in ner ganz anderen Klasse

vom Microdrive rate ich ab, die sind viel zu Empfindlich. Kauf dir lieber eine CF Karte wie z.B. von SanDisk


----------

